# Do You Sleep Naked?



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

I find this to be extremely liberating. However... it doesn't work so well on the cold-nights.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

No, I always sleep with something on in case of an emergency.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I usually wear a t-shirt to bed, or just undies if it's really hot. Never naked :um


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

No never sleep naked, not comfortable. In summer, it's just t-shirt and knickers. In
winter, if cold, tracksuit bottoms or tights, long-sleeved top.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Sleeping naked is pretty uncomfortable if you ask me. I NEED my testicular support at all times, ya feel me? Otherwise things are just a free for all down there, getting stuck to my thighs and ****.

It's *not* a fun time.

I just sleep in underwear and a shirt usually... real comfy.


----------



## CatFiend (Jan 29, 2014)

Underwear and a t-shirt in all weather, I don't like the feeling of being nude.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

No, in a plain cotton nightdress.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I have never done it and don't think I ever could.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

On these hot summer nights, yes I do.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

I've tried, but it makes me feel weirdly uncomfortable and vulnerable. I'm so repulsed by my body that even the state of being naked fills me with anxiety.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

catfreak1991 said:


> I find this to be extremely liberating. However... it doesn't work so well on the cold-nights.


Opposite for me. Sleep naked during winters, but with minimal clothes during summers, because otherwise everything gets sticky and uncomfortable.


----------



## entangled (May 20, 2014)

Yes. It's too damn hot here. I'm basically nude until I leave the house.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Half naked


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:fall

^______^

:b


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

It would be nice to sleep naked with a naked girl...in a loving embrace...that's what I want.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

SilentLuke said:


> It would be nice to sleep naked with a naked girl...in a loving embrace...that's what I want.


One of the best feelings in the world! (although it gets VERY hot sometimes)


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

T-shirt n boxers all the time


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

Every day.

Sleep naked in a hammock, it could change your life.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Where should I park my penis without an underwear? Besides I'm afraid I might soil the bed sheet.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Most of the time, basketball shorts


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

jim11 said:


> Where should I park my penis without an underwear? Besides I'm afraid I might soil the bed sheet.


between your gf's butt cheeks.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

gunner21 said:


> between your gf's butt cheeks.


lol. I only got Fleshlights.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

gunner21 said:


> One of the best feelings in the world! (although it gets VERY hot sometimes)


I can imagine!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope, just boxers though.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

jim11 said:


> lol. I only got Fleshlights.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't do anything naked.

I have several different sleep options depending on weather and where I'm sleeping. Currently a tanktop and underwear, because it's hot and I'm not going anywhere. At school I wore mostly a large tshirt and sweatpants because I needed to be prepared to get interrupted in my sleep for any number of reasons.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

i sleep in my boxers. i dont like the feeling of my jimmies rubbing on the blanket im sleeping on


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Sleep in my boxers, So comfy


----------



## Aispeed (Jun 19, 2014)

I sleep naked have for the past 10 years. On a side note i have noy worn underwear since the sixth grade.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

No.


----------



## Aispeed (Jun 19, 2014)

Aispeed said:


> I sleep naked have for the past 10 years. On a side note i have noy worn underwear since the sixth grade.


I have also forgot how to spell and use punctuation.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I would...and do on the very rare occasion, but I have an insulin pump and it's better to have some boxers to clip it to than rolling around on the tubing all night.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

I slept naked once with my wood sticking out o.0


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

In a Lonely Place said:


> :sus


That made my day, Especially since I am watching England's game right now.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Most of the time, yeah. It feels good.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> I don't do anything naked.


Shower/bath?


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Tabris said:


> Shower/bath?


A lot of times not even, since at school I have to shower in a row of shower stalls.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Gwynevere said:


> A lot of times not even, since at school I have to shower in a row of shower stalls.


I was the same, After football/soccer I would be so muddy I just change and not shower. I would just shower when I got home from school


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Only with my boyfriend.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

*I Hope A Mod Doesn't Mind This Thread lol*

Anyways...uhh..??..wow..that's an interesting question...*"Do You Sleep Naked"*

..lemme think...


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

Never. 

Boxers and an undershirt. If it's cold, sweats and a sweatshirt.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I sleep nude....all year round now and have done for a few years now.......it feels just normal, and I could not imagine going to bed with anything on at all......well , sometimes I leave the socks on, but I have been advised by someone to remove those also...... which I have) LOL


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

No, but I wake naked.


:um


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

TicklemeRingo said:


> No, but I wake naked.
> 
> :um


Sorry about that!


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

^You should be, you swine!


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

No


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

TicklemeRingo said:


> ^You should be, you swine!


its ok.

while you slept you only had your Ringo Tickled.....


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

This should have been a public poll


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

I sleep in a ball gown. You never know when there might be an emergency ball to attend.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> No, but I wake naked.
> 
> :um


How does it happen? Do you go to bed dressed and wake up undressed next day?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

With my girlfriend I do. I like feeling the pressure of her body pressed up against mine when we sleep.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

eveningbat said:


> How does it happen? Do you go to bed dressed and wake up undressed next day?


It's my fault. I strip him naked for "research purposes".


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> It's my fault. I strip him naked for "research purposes".


Why are you interested in "researching" him? :haha


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

No, the laughter would keep me awake.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Me, I absolutely HAVE to sleep naked. I don't know why exactly, but I can't stand clothing on me when I go to bed. They get all bunched up and clotted and I just get really uncomfortable.

So yep, naked for me.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I feel weird and uncomfortable sleeping naked. It has to be really hot in the house for me to try sleeping naked. I also feel uncomfortable without a quilt


----------



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

tieffers said:


> I've tried, but it makes me feel weirdly uncomfortable and vulnerable. I'm so repulsed by my body that even the state of being naked fills me with anxiety.


Maybe I should be there when you try!


----------



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

slyfox said:


> I feel weird and uncomfortable sleeping naked. It has to be really hot in the house for me to try sleeping naked. I also feel uncomfortable without a quilt


It only works for me if I am triple layered with quilts/comforters.


----------



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

Junebuug said:


> Yes.


Friend me :yes


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

On hot night's yes.


----------



## Appleandmango (May 12, 2014)

How do you sleep naked? Don't you feel exposed? I would never be able to do that haha XD


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Appleandmango said:


> How do you sleep naked? Don't you feel exposed? I would never be able to do that haha XD


i think its like...like wearing a turtle neck can be stifling lol


----------



## Appleandmango (May 12, 2014)

VipFuj said:


> i think its like...like wearing a turtle neck can be stifling lol


Ahaha yeah but being naked is like, wow all your junk is hanging out, don't you feel like covering up? Haha i dunno but if i was naked i would just put on a t-shirt or singlet even if i was boiling hot


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Nah. I never sleep naked, I usually sleep with pyjamas or just underwear.


----------

